# Prince and Princess



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

today after their baths 
Kaya









Mika









both of them









Kaya and friend Aiden


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

They are beautiful! Are you bathing them for Bath this weekend? I'm getting withdrawal symptoms - Emma's doing exams and so we're only doing Boston Premiere and Border Union before Blackpool


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They look scrumpcious tashi. Grand job.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> They are beautiful! Are you bathing them for Bath this weekend? I'm getting withdrawal symptoms - Emma's doing exams and so we're only doing Boston Premiere and Border Union before Blackpool


No Mika is too young he is only 14 weeks and Kaya is growing a coat back after it was chewed off when we were in America last year  It is coming but as you can see still needs quite a bit of length!!

The ones that are going to bath are still waiting for theirs Aiden the german spitz showing Monday and Cloud the golden retriever was supposed to have been bathed today but will be done first thing tomorrow ready for Saturday


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> They look scrumpcious tashi. Grand job.


Thankyou hun


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

lovely pics.....Mayas having a bath today to make her look pretty for visitors next week


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww they is gorgeous! how did she manage to get her coat chewed ?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aww they is gorgeous! how did she manage to get her coat chewed ?


The girls and I spent the summer in the States last year handling dogs for a professional handler a friend said she would have her for me as the coats take a lot of looking after they are bathed every 3 days!! well to cut a long story short her young bitch chewed all her head neck and shoulders off it was about 3/4 inch long when I had her back so I trimmed the rest of her body coat into match, it was heartbreaking so needless to say if we go back to America again she will be staying at home!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> The girls and I spent the summer in the States last year handling dogs for a professional handler a friend said she would have her for me as the coats take a lot of looking after they are bathed every 3 days!! well to cut a long story short her young bitch chewed all her head neck and shoulders off it was about 3/4 inch long when I had her back so I trimmed the rest of her body coat into match, it was heartbreaking so needless to say if we go back to America again she will be staying at home!!!!!!!!


aww bless her, shes looking lovely now though!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aww bless her, shes looking lovely now though!


Its coming but as you know it takes a long time to grow coat back and that is now from last August!!!! so prob wont be back in the showring proper until August 2009


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

doh! she'll be back before you know it, when our lab got runover and needed her leg clipped i bought some shampoo and cream that supposedly made it grow back quicker and help it look as if it hadn't been previously clipped. it worked a treat but i'm not sure weather it would do so well on a long coat  can't for the life of me remember what it was called though


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> doh! she'll be back before you know it, when our lab got runover and needed her leg clipped i bought some shampoo and cream that supposedly made it grow back quicker and help it look as if it hadn't been previously clipped. it worked a treat but i'm not sure weather it would do so well on a long coat  can't for the life of me remember what it was called though


was it quistel


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Tashi they are gorgeous


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

bordercolliepup said:


> OMG Tashi they are gorgeous


Thankyou they are my babies


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

think it could have been, i'll see if i can find the tub in me grooming box. originaly bought it for one of the horses who's foal had been eating her tail, it was in a blue tub with a green? lid, this was about 3 years back though so if i do find it it will be full of mould and who knows what else


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> think it could have been, i'll see if i can find the tub in me grooming box. originaly bought it for one of the horses who's foal had been eating her tail, it was in a blue tub with a green? lid, this was about 3 years back though so if i do find it it will be full of mould and who knows what else


we used to have a wonderful hunt groom who knew so many of the 'old' witches brew rememdies - he is sadly no longer with us and took all his recipes to the grave with him. If he was still here he would have given me something for her


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww i had a book full of stuff like that when i was younger, very interesting! i was alos told to take the lab swimming in salt water by one of the older vets but i don't live near the sea so it wasn't possible,lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> awww i had a book full of stuff like that when i was younger, very interesting! i was alos told to take the lab swimming in salt water by one of the older vets but i don't live near the sea so it wasn't possible,lol


sea water is good the golden in my photos chewed through his hind leg when he got stressed on the ferry once and that is what we did swam him everyday in the sea - but it ruins the texture of the coat


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

ouch! sounds painfull! we were told to do this for her coat lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> ouch! sounds painfull! we were told to do this for her coat lol


Vets bless their hearts dont know as much as they like to think they do


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heehee! our old vet was terrified of horses and minnie(both me and the real minnie!)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> heehee! our old vet was terrified of horses and minnie(both me and the real minnie!)


In our practice they know now that there is only certain vets that I will see, I could tell some of them a thing or two about animals and they always let me nurse my own dogs hence why shocka came home so quick!!!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

heehee! had a tb/oldenburg who got kicked in the chest by a mare he was meant to be covering.completely ripped all of his skin not unlike the horse on the horsewhisperer film thing but anyway the vet came out and without even looking at the horse said pts we dissagreed and treated it ourselves (getting vet supplies like tissue scrapers(yukyukyuk) and herbal stuff from a man who sold to the vets. it must have worked coz he still lives to tell the tale lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you have such beautiful dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> great pics tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,you have such beautiful dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,gorgeous,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


well thankyou collie and hopefully you will get to meet them someday soon


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> well thankyou collie and hopefully you will get to meet them someday soon


yes,,that would be great,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics tashi, they look lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> great pics tashi, they look lovely


arent they gorgoeus,,i can see why tashi is so proud of them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

me too, they are stunning


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> me too, they are stunning


my collies allways look like they have been dragged through a hedge backwards,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

no they dont they look gorgeous, my Angel looks like that today though lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> no they dont they look gorgeous, my Angel looks like that today though lol


, does she,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wonder why,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Mika latest


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

has he had a trim tashi, he looks very cute and hansom


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> has he had a trim tashi, he looks very cute and hansom


No hasnt had a trim just a bath - bathed 9 of them today !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> No hasnt had a trim just a bath - bathed 9 of them today !!!!!!!!!!!


he looks very spruced up lol 9 in one day  you must be knackered


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> he looks very spruced up lol 9 in one day  you must be knackered


yep sure do the 5 babies had a bath today (photos on another thread) then Kaya, Mika, Breeze, and finally Menna


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

well he looks very smart, hes such a gorgeous boy


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> well he looks very smart, hes such a gorgeous boy


He is a cheeky little soul and has learnt how to open his crate  and then terrorises poor Aiden


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> He is a cheeky little soul and has learnt how to open his crate  and then terrorises poor Aiden


 hes too cleaver LOL the little terror and poor Aiden I bet he wasnt to happy with his assailant


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> hes too cleaver LOL the little terror and poor Aiden I bet he wasnt to happy with his assailant


He jumps on the highest surface he can reach bless him or he tries to hide under a bench !!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> He jumps on the highest surface he can reach bless him or he tries to hide under a bench !!


aww love him, hes trying to escape from the hyper pup


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> aww love him, hes trying to escape from the hyper pup


We were only saying yesterday think we had named him wrong and should have called him scoota cos one day he is going to disappear up his own ****


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> We were only saying yesterday think we had named him wrong and should have called him scoota cos one day he is going to disappear up his own ****


HA HA HA


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

hes a gorgeous little fluffy pup!
pmsl @ scoota!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> hes a gorgeous little fluffy pup!
> pmsl @ scoota!


Thankyou Minnie they are hard work as a breed but lovely characters


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

he looks a bit of a charicter, bet hes a cheeky devil!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww great photos hun,,,


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics, gorgeous dogs


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Awww they are all cuties


----------

